# Followed and chased this morning by stranger.



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I am still shaking as I write this,

I walk the same route with Rocky every morning/afternoon, it is about a mile long, takes about 45 minutes to do.

There is a track across the street from my apartment where people run, so only people with dogs use this route usually. as I came out of my apartment there was a man standing across the street watching wearing black pants, black hoodie completely drawn over his face, only thing showing was his bushy yellow beard.

Slightly odd, but we kept walking. 2 minutes later Rocky turns around and growls. The man is about 40 yards behind us with hands in his pockets, head down.

It was sprinkling, no one else was out. We are usually the only ones who walk in the rain. I started jogging with Rocky, pretty quickly, for about 100-150 yards. Suddenly Rocky growls and I stop. The man is still 40 yards behind us. Which means he was jogging after us and then stopped and started walking when I turned around.

I had just passed the key-coded entrance to my friends apt. next door to mine. I have no where else to go but continue our walk which leads us behind that apartment where there are no businesses, just a rarely used street. We started walking very fast, Rocky tried to poop and pee, I made him keep walking because I was sure the man had bad intentions.

When we got to the next corner, he was merely 20-30 yards behind us. There is a key coded gate about 50 yards after turning the corner. I heard a truck and hoped it was coming out the gate. took off as soon as we turned the corner. sprinted into the gate as it closed behind the truck. the guy in the truck jumped out and the man had started sprinting behind me. the guy in the truck told me later that when he jumped out, the guy wheeled around and sprinted back in the direction we had come from.

i was hysterically crying at this point and rocky was whining and jumping on me because i was freaking him out. the guy in the truck was in one of the fraternitys i had been to freshman year, vagually remembered him and accepted the ride back to my apartment.

called my mom crying. only thing i managed to get out was 'a man chased me' then couldnt talk any more. she flipped out until i got the whole story out and told me to go to the police station. there were 2 rapes and 1 rape and kidnapping this semester and last semester on and off campus and only one man was caught. went to the police station to fill out a report and reported it to my apartmnet.

dont think that your intimidating german shepherd will intimidate everyeone.

the police said that this guy most likely had been watching me, knew my routine. knew that i walked rain or shine. they asked how rocky reacts to strangers on walks---he completely ignores them and walks on the other side of me. has "huffed" from time to time at a larger person---they said he probably saw this and assumed he was harmless, would just "huff" and keep going.

dont let this happen to you. walk with mace and/or knife. this is the first day i ever didn't have one or both of those. i stupidly was too lazy to get them out of my car, i had brought them on our last walk when we drove to the trails. it was 8am, completely bright outside. cant believe how stupid and careless i was.

my boyfriend said i should have screamed or turned and faced him and said "stop following me. my dog will bite"....i didnt do this because i wsa too focused on being socially correct...didnt want a man to feel bad because i thought he was following me and he wasnt (before i knew he was for sure). once i realized he was i should have done something instead of keep on walking like i was scared.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Honey, carrying mace is a good start, but your strongest weapon is your God-given instinct and intuition. ALWAYS trust your instinct over being socially correct. The minute you walked out of your apartment, your instinct was telling you that man was bad news. A man who has good intentions will back off and apolgize if a lady tells him he's making her uncomfortable. He won't be offended or angry. Hopefully in the future you can trust your instinct a little more and walk right back into your apartment if somebody gives you a bad feeling.

There is nothing to be lost by turning around and walking back into the house, by waiting on the next elevator, by asking a security guard to escort you to your car, etc.

I'm so glad you're ok. What a scary experience!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

OMG! You poor thing. That is so scary. Thank God that guy in the truck was there when he was. 
I am so glad you went to the police too. Maybe they'll step up patrols in your area. You're right though, just because you have a GSD means nothing. If he really intended you harm, he could easily have taken Rocky out of the picture.
I'm glad you're okay.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Scary scary stuff! I am so sorry this happened to you! 

I have learned a couple things about my dogs this week that I totally didn't expect. I have always thought that Nadia would be the one to protect me but now I think it would be Zisso. 

I don't know what I would have done in your situation. I can say that I am the type of person that would probably turn and confront the guy loudly. Guess I need my dogs trained for PP first!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

How terrifying! I'm so glad you are OK. Emoore is right. Trust your instinct. I grew up in Baltimore City. I learned to always be alert and always be aware of my surroundings. Do you carry your cell phone? If you suspect someone is up to no good, call the police. I assure you, the police would rather you call.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Zisso said:


> Scary scary stuff! I am so sorry this happened to you!
> 
> I have learned a couple things about my dogs this week that I totally didn't expect. I have always thought that Nadia would be the one to protect me but now I think it would be Zisso.
> 
> I don't know what I would have done in your situation. I can say that I am the type of person that would probably turn and confront the guy loudly. Guess I need my dogs trained for PP first!


Exactly. Let people know when your leaving and have your cell phone w/ you . So glad you are ok.Do they have any self defense classes or safety classes on campus.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Glad you were very observant and your radar went off with this guy. Change your route and your rountine. I bet this guy has been watching you for a while and just now decided to get close.

Something like this happened to me 30 years ago and I can still remember the feelings I had when I realized he was following me. Made me more aware of my surroundings and I always watch people around me.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am glad that you are ok!

I am a paranoid person so I am always looking around and suspecting everyone. I probably would not have returned home, I would have gone to a business or the police station, I would not want to go back home knowing that freak was still out there. 

I dont go anywhere alone, especially at night.


----------



## BlackCat (Sep 22, 2011)

So glad you are ok and it is a very good thing you reported it to the police. Often something like this may seem to you to be an isolated incident, but to the police it is another piece in a puzzle. Give Rocky a big hug. It sounds like he was freaked out, too.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm so glad you're safe. How terrifying. I had a similar situation occur 13 years ago and it changes you.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't know you but I'm glad your safe:hug: Your instincts were dead on and I'm so happy you had the wits to follow them:hug:


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I just went to the gas station with my roommate to get some milk and we saw three cop cars all on the 1 mile route I run in...one of them pulled into our apartment and one pulled into the other one that I ran into for safety..when we got back the cop at our apartment was still parked outside the management office. It made me feel very safe and happy with how fast they did everything.

The cop told me if I ever think I am being followed, at all, to call 911 and tell them to stay on the phone with me until a police gets there. He said if it turns out the guy is innocent, they will still take down his name and address because a lot of times bad guys do the route a few times to get familiar with it before they attack and if the cops wrote his name down he might not still feel comfortable to follow through wit hhis future plans, and if he did and someone submits a similiar discription and he gets away, they will have him on file.

I was planning on going to the gym but my adrenaline is completely gone and I am planning on just laying in bed with Rocky since I have no school or work today.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow, that is terrifying! I am so glad you are safe.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I hope the cops stay put for a while (days or weeks!) to see if they can find this guy and bring him in for questioning. :hug:


----------



## muddypaw (Jan 8, 2012)

Hope they catch this creep. Chances are he will do a similar thing again. Pepper spray is a good thing to have when you go out. 

Glad I live in a state where you can conceal carry....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Thanks everyone. I just went to the gas station with my roommate to get some milk and we saw three cop cars all on the 1 mile route I run in...one of them pulled into our apartment and one pulled into the other one that I ran into for safety..when we got back the cop at our apartment was still parked outside the management office. It made me feel very safe and happy with how fast they did everything.
> 
> The cop told me if I ever think I am being followed, at all, to call 911 and tell them to stay on the phone with me until a police gets there. He said if it turns out the guy is innocent, they will still take down his name and address because a lot of times bad guys do the route a few times to get familiar with it before they attack and if the cops wrote his name down he might not still feel comfortable to follow through wit hhis future plans, and if he did and someone submits a similiar discription and he gets away, they will have him on file.
> 
> I was planning on going to the gym but my adrenaline is completely gone and I am planning on just laying in bed with Rocky since I have no school or work today.


Good plan . its good the police are there.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Glad you're OK. Download "The Gift Of Fear" and read it asap. 

Jelpy


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Only one thing to say: CCW


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

K


KentuckyGSDLover said:


> Only one thing to say: CCW


Don't believe OP is old enough.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Screw CCW, strap a hand cannon to yer thigh. Open and notorious gets naughty people's attention. I used to carry openly for my old job (land surveyor) and it worked beautifully. I might add that I was often miles from my truck, 1/4 mile from my crew(s) and alone on other peoples property. In the backwoods of Appalachians it was a prudent bit of caution. I started this after a bizarre incident in which I had a .357 stuck in my face. Talk about going weak in the knees.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

brembo said:


> Screw CCW, strap a hand cannon to yer thigh. Open and notorious gets naughty people's attention. I used to carry openly for my old job (land surveyor) and it worked beautifully. I might add that I was often miles from my truck, 1/4 mile from my crew(s) and alone on other peoples property. In the backwoods of Appalachians it was a prudent bit of caution. I started this after a bizarre incident in which I had a .357 stuck in my face. Talk about going weak in the knees.


That may be well and good in the Appalacian backwoods but will get you up to 10 years in prison in the city in Texas. More if she steps foot on her college campus.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm 21, old enough for a concealed permit, but I would honestly feel uncomfortable running with a gun. What if he started chasing me and got within 10 yards, I shot him in the leg or knee, and he told the police he was innocently doing sprints? [Which he 100% was not) Before they got there he pulled his hood down and he had no weapons on him. No cameras, his word against mine. Many of the court systems are so screwed up now a days who knows what the outcome would be.


I'm just happy I'm safe and Rockys ok and I guess I am cancelling our rainy day runs when no one is outside. I wish my boyfriend could drive into town because I'm still a little shaken, but he works all weekend.  Rocky is getting lots of hugs.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Emoore said:


> That may be well and good in the Appalacian backwoods but will get you up to 10 years in prison in the city in Texas. More if she steps foot on her college campus.


Didn't catch the campus part. Yeah, no guns on campus. That's not so good.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow... That's is like my worst fear. Too Scary!!! 
I'm glad you are safe and sound. Maybe your mom can stay with you for a few days. Or you can go over there for the weekend. (Shhh... but my mom always makes me feel better. Don't tell anyone.) I'm also looking into getting my CHL so I can carry. You can by an arm band that holds your phone so you can run with it. Also I would get some mace to carry too. I would change my running place also. 

My house was recently robbed . The feeling of being violated is still sitting heavy. I'm sorry this happend to you .


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry that this happened to you and glad that you are ok. Good advice about carrying something with you to defend yourself. If I think that someone is following me, I'd quickly throw politeness out the door. I have told a person before that was walking behind me and looked suspicious and getting too close, I have stopped and faced them and said-don't get to close to us-my dogs will attack you. And my dogs will start growling and lunging at the person if they sense that I am nervous. I know many people on this site train their dogs not to do this but there are many would be robbers that assault people around here so being politically correct is of no importance to me-safety first. Also mace, knife, gun whatever on you is a great idea. From the couple situations I have had though nobody has been willing to challenge my dogs but if they did-they'd be surprised momma will fight to the death if you touch one of her babies!


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Emoore said:


> That may be well and good in the Appalacian backwoods but will get you up to 10 years in prison in the city in Texas. More if she steps foot on her college campus.


A bill was approved and sent to the House last year to make open carry legal with a concealed carry permit. Didn't hear what happened to it - did it get shot down, or is it still waiting to come to a vote?


----------



## Chuck06 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Becareful*

First I'm Thrilled your O.K.
You would be amazed at the statics of those who are not.

First mix up your routine and route.
Criminals have a better chance to plan your worst nightmare.
(NO JOKE!!)

GUN, KNIFE, MACE....
All great ideas but if you don't know how to fight back chances are they won't do you much good.
TIP:
Take a self defense class???
Close Quater Combat, Krav Maga something that deals with the realism of the streets we live on!!
Learn to handle yourself in stressfull situations.

Want to carry a Gun??
You better know know how to use it and shoot well tactically under stress.

Knife??
I won't leave home without one.
Nor my Wife, Son or Daughter.
And yes they know how to use it.

It sucks I know but that's what kind of world we live in.
It's better to be prepared than not at all.

My Dog has an owner with a gun and a knife. And the owner would not like to see anyone or anything Hurt Him or especially his Pup!!

Be SMART, Be careful and know your rights!!

Thank God yoou O.K.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

stealthq said:


> A bill was approved and sent to the House last year to make open carry legal with a concealed carry permit. Didn't hear what happened to it - did it get shot down, or is it still waiting to come to a vote?


Pretty sure it got shot down, along with college campus carry.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> I'm 21, old enough for a concealed permit, but I would honestly feel uncomfortable running with a gun. What if he started chasing me and got within 10 yards, I shot him in the leg or knee, and he told the police he was innocently doing sprints? [Which he 100% was not) Before they got there he pulled his hood down and he had no weapons on him. No cameras, his word against mine. Many of the court systems are so screwed up now a days who knows what the outcome would be.
> .


Honestly, if you are just going to shoot someone in the leg, you have no business pulling the gun. If you shoot someone in the leg, it doesn't matter if the cops find a written manifesto of how he plans to rape, torture and dismember your body in his pocket YOU are going to get in some type of trouble.
First rule of carrying a lethal weapon is to remember that it is lethal. First rule of self-defense with a lethal weapon is that if you aren't scared enough to shoot to kill, then you don't shoot. Period, end of story. 

If you don't think you could actually kill someone, NEVER buy a gun. Or a knife. You will end up with the weapon taken away from you by the bad guy and used against you. If you do carry a weapon, practice until using it is as natural as breathing. You don't want to be panicking or fumbling in a stressful situation.

If you use your weapon, there should only be one side of the story - yours.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

So glad you are okay!!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

You might want to consider teaching your dog an alert on command. A decent helper should be able to help you with that.

All it is is the dog going to the end of the leash and barking on command. I use "watch him". Even the sweetest dog can be taught to give a pretty good display and unless the person is dog savvy they won't know the difference.

I read a study years ago that woman are often victims because we "don't want to cause a scene" (darn that lady like upbringing) and that often right up to the last moment we are convinced that there is some other explanation.........

Really happy you are ok!


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Glad you're all right!!

What a pathetic society we live in that a woman can't even take her dog for a walk without being harassed by some pervert!!   

:thumbsdown:


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry this happened to you. I agree with everything said thus far-- take a class to learn how to use your knife... I'm always wary of women carrying knives unless they know how to use it. It'll be the easiest thing to take from you. A good, spring-assist blade (true switch blades are illegal to carry where I am, but spring assist is legal) with a fairly loose clip is key. I agree not to do the CCW for all the reasons stated-- if you can't/won't shoot to kill, it'll be the worst thing. 

I'd like to learn more about teaching alert commands... this is definitely food for thought.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so scarey 

I carry pepper spray now, (have had some bad dog encounters) and I agree with Betty...I use the 'watch him' command, and my cue for Masi is to point at the person during the command, believe you me, thats all it takes for her to go into 'cujo' mode. Now honestly whether she would follow thru, I have not tested that But the barking and straining /lunging hopefully will be enough to deter someone IF I should ever have to use it. 

When you have a 75# dog that "looks" like she's ready to tear you apart, I know I would be quite leery about approaching..

But then again, if "they" have a gun, all bets are off I really don't live in an area where things like this happen, but I do walk/hike alot alone (with her) and you just never know. 

I taught her this myself, (probably not such a good idea, but limited resources around here),,and used a 'friend' who was good enough to be the "dummy"


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Three words...

Concealed Carry Permit


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so sorry, but so glad you're okay!

eta: Rob, I have my permit and carry religiously. "Don't leave home without it!"
Even at 20-30yards I know I could get my piece out and defend myself (and my dog!)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've had someone follow me off the bus once from college...it was scary and I didn't know what to do so I know how you feel! He got off the bus after me, stayed on the other side of the street but kept staring at me. I wasn't 100% sure he was following me until I ducked into a fast-food place, waited a few minutes and then went out the other side and he was still there keeping pace with me across the road. I just went home since it was only a block or so to my house, I was worried about this guy finding out where I lived but I didn't know what else to do. As soon as I went inside he walked off.

I've also had someone come up behind me when I was walking alone at night and put their hands over my eyes! Luckily for him he said "Guess who?" and I recognized the voice because he was about 3 seconds from an elbow in the groin and a face-full of mace.

As far as weapons, there is no CC or open carry or anything else where I live, almost everything is illegal here including tasers/stun guns. I'm not even sure if you can buy mace within the city limits, and it is illegal to concealed carry as well. There's also a 2.5" limit for pocket knives and I'm pretty sure anything with a spring is illegal as well. 
Not to say I don't carry something to protect myself, but I'll take the 5th on that one. Bianca also has a "watch them" command, her previous owners taught her this. Basically she will keep a close eye on the person and if they come close she will give an aggressive-looking display.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> Honestly, if you are just going to shoot someone in the leg, you have no business pulling the gun. If you shoot someone in the leg, it doesn't matter if the cops find a written manifesto of how he plans to rape, torture and dismember your body in his pocket YOU are going to get in some type of trouble.
> First rule of carrying a lethal weapon is to remember that it is lethal. First rule of self-defense with a lethal weapon is that if you aren't scared enough to shoot to kill, then you don't shoot. Period, end of story.
> 
> If you don't think you could actually kill someone, NEVER buy a gun. Or a knife. You will end up with the weapon taken away from you by the bad guy and used against you. If you do carry a weapon, practice until using it is as natural as breathing. You don't want to be panicking or fumbling in a stressful situation.
> ...


Wow, those are almost the *exact* words my father said to me oh so many years ago when I told him I was considering getting a gun. It scared me, so I didn't pursue it. I still don't have a gun in the house, but NOW, yes, I could shoot to kill. The only reason I don't have a gun here now is because my son comes over at weird times, and his friends have been known to do that, too. I won't risk an accidental incident.

BUT, I don't want to suggest that alternative to the OP, because of the EXACT reasons Dainerra stated. It is a mindset you must have. I didn't have it then, I do have it now.

A knife? **** no. A tazer, spray - something that you don't have to have close proximity. The average female is NOT going to overpower most males with a knife. He'll take it from her and use it on her. 

I'm really glad it turned out like it did! Please never, ever, ever worry about hurting someone's feelings! Your safety is oh so much more important than their feelings. You can always apologize later if you were wrong. 

I'm glad you're ok!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

When I was 19 I felt I was being followed by what seemed to me to be suspicious character. Being a thoughtful and intellegent youngster, I didn't want this possibly dangerous person knowing where I live, I instead walked up to the front door of a neighbor, walked in and walked straight through the house to the back, much to their consternation. I thought it better not to explain myself and they were too polite to ask me what the **** I was doing. Much to my relief, nobody ever broke into their house and killed them all. 

Jelpy


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

trust your pistol.



Stevenzachsmom said:


> Emoore is right. Trust your instinct.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Glad you are alright! I always feel safer with my dogs(Seriously, not many people come with in 10 feet when they see a big black dog walking next to me. All they see is a big black shadow and glowing eyes, when we walk at night, and they just stay away.) 

I would first check into your college's rules and policies and see what they say about carrying an concealed weapon and other things that may help you feel safer. Also look into self defense classes they may definitely come in handy. Always be aware of your surroundings, carry a cellphone with you and change up your route a bit and stay within lit areas.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

LoveEcho said:


> I'm so, so sorry this happened to you. I agree with everything said thus far-- take a class to learn how to use your knife... I'm always wary of women carrying knives unless they know how to use it. It'll be the easiest thing to take from you. A good, spring-assist blade (true switch blades are illegal to carry where I am, but spring assist is legal) with a fairly loose clip is key. I agree not to do the CCW for all the reasons stated--* if you can't/won't shoot to kill, it'll be the worst thing. *
> 
> I'd like to learn more about teaching alert commands... this is definitely food for thought.


 
How about a knife - wouldn't "you stab to kill" if you ever need to use it? I would!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so sorry to hear what happened i posted a few weeks ago a creepy guy following me also), freaked me out. your situation is much more serious, (heart pounding a million miles a minute), i remember, make sure to take your cell phone and whip it out when needed, also pepper spray sounds good, im gonna buy me some, cant pack a concealed weapon in nj without a special permit. take care of yourself and be especially careful


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Knives are a really bad idea for self-defense unless you've been taught knife-fighting techniques. It's just way too easy for a stronger person to overpower a weaker person, take their knife, and do some serious damage with it. I do think mace/pepper spray is a good idea.


----------



## hobbsie711 (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad your OK. This is why I carry off duty pretty much everywhere. I've never needed it to date. Could be that the 6'00" 220 man walking down the sidewalk doesn't look like an appealing target.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so glad that you are ok! It's great that you went to the police. Your description of him will certainly help. Always trust your instincts, it sounds as if you have good ones. I was chased by a guy when I was 14 years old. It's a feeling that you never forget, and it makes you always aware of your surroundings.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Reading your message had the hair on the back ofmy neck standing straight up ... Glad both of you are ok and glad you listened to your instincts!


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Glad you're okay! Wish I knew of anything else to say.

Once when I was out biking (the dogs weren't with me), a guy started following me. It may have been nothing, but it seemed odd. He was wearing a jacket, with the hood over his head. It wasn't a cold day. I did my best to lose him and then took a different path home.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for all of the support and advice!

My boyfriend took off work and drove up here last night just to make sure I was OK.

We walked the route I was chased on because he said he didn't want me to be scared to ever walk on any of those sidewalks again.

My boyfriend was paid for a couple years to teach MMA and women's self defense so he is taking me and my roommate to the gym to practice hand-to-hand and what to do if people grab you, and then showing us exactly how to use a knife.

Why didn't he tell me this before lol ??? I had taken a self defense class in the past and I told him that hwen we first met but perhaps he thought it was a really good one?? It wasn't.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> My boyfriend was paid for a couple years to teach MMA and women's self defense so he is taking me and my roommate to the gym to practice hand-to-hand and what to do if people grab you, and then showing us exactly how to use a knife.


This is good except for the knife idea. Better off with pepper spray.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

codmaster said:


> How about a knife - wouldn't "you stab to kill" if you ever need to use it? I would!


This is an excellent point! I've never thought of it that way... I personally would, and I carry and handgun wherever I go. 

As for mace...it is illegal in some places, but that's definitely the kind of thing where you use first, answer questions later... you're not going to kill the guy, if he's close enough to use it chances are there is definitely malicious intent, and you MIGHT get a fine... it's not like you'll get slapped with jail time. 

A friend of mine is a CO and he gave me "correctional use only" mace... I don't know if it's super strong or what, but it's a **** of a lot easier to carry while I go running than having a pistol in the holster that tucks into the waistband on the back of my pants.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> Honestly, if you are just going to shoot someone in the leg, you have no business pulling the gun.


I agree 100% with that statement. The only circumstances I'd shoot a person was feeling my life was in imminent danger and when I shot, I'd shoot to kill. When I recommend CCW, that also goes with the training and practice for it. 

Whether you get in trouble for defending yourself or not depends really which state you live in. Many of the "castle law" states are downright tired of criminals' lawsuits and don't tolerate them. 

Recently here in Kentucky, a man broke into a woman's house and she actually took his gun from him and shot him with his own gun. Scary, but you must admit it's a bit amusing. The fact that she was ex-Navy may have helped considerably.


----------

